# Google- The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills: A Dossier - Gawker



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

E! Online (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills: A Dossier**Gawker*Camille Donatacci Grammer: The Delicate Ingenue Trophy wife of Kelsey Grammer, former Playboy model, and *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* advocate, Camille has two *...*'The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills' cast unmasked<nobr>Zap2it.com (blog)</nobr>The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills Cast Revealed!<nobr>E! Online (blog)</nobr>Kim and Kyle Richards, Others Confirmed for The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills<nobr>The Hollywood Gossip (blog)</nobr><nobr>*all 13 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

